# Onkyo TX-NR5007 Network Communication Problem



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi
So that is my AVR, when I hook up the network direct to the wall, all is good. However, if I go through my power conditioner or through a router the onkyo loses connection. I have multiple items I need to connect to my one network connection behind the entertainment center but I cannot do that because as soon as the onkyo is not direct to the wall I have no internet on the AVR. Anybody run into this? Anything you can suggest. 
The last thing I did was to connect a wireless router to the wall and then the router to the AVR and others. The others all had network connections but the onkyo did not. I had no security on the router, turned off the wireless, set it up as an access point and just kept playing with the settings with no luck.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hello,

Have you updated the firmware on the Onkyo to see if there has been any new releases fixing bugs with the Network card as this could of been a fix? if you have then I would contact Onkyo or the dealership you have bought it from for some advice.


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

recruit said:


> Hello,
> 
> Have you updated the firmware on the Onkyo to see if there has been any new releases fixing bugs with the Network card as this could of been a fix? if you have then I would contact Onkyo or the dealership you have bought it from for some advice.


I do have the latest firmware. Contacting Onkyo was the next step, just thought I would ask here first, there is a lot of good info on this forum!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I use the 3007 and am using a Router setup right near my Modem and AVR. I have had zero issues with Internet Connectivity with my 3007. Have you tested your Internet Strength?

In truth, mine is not rocket fast when tested. However, it did have to reach a certain level for my Cell Phone's Airrave (really like a mini Cell Tower) to work. Also, how new is your Router?

It really seems to be more of an Network Issue than an Onkyo issue as it works when Connected directly to the Modem. All the same, it must be frustrating and I hope a quick solution can be achieved. The good news is that at least you can update Firmware by connecting direct for the time being. Losing Internet Radio is not good.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## torceador (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm not real sure, but you might have to set up your router for DHCP for dynamic allocation, and then restart. If you are using DSL or a cable modem, the output on it is generally DHCP. If the router then wants to do fixed routing, there may be a problem. What router are you using?

torceador


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

The router I was using was an older motorola I had laying around. After reading all of the comments I will upgrade to a new one and then also play with the DHCP. I never did fool with that. Before I go buying a new router shoudl I buy a wireless one or just a plain old wired router? I have ATT and the internet signal is excellent all the way to the fence line (wireless). My other computers (6), roku, phones (2), PS3 (3), and Wii all are fine.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If your Router is fairly old, upgrading it sounds like a good idea.  If you have a Best Buy nearby, you could always see if it allows you to Connect the Onkyo via Router and have a 30 Day easy Return Policy.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

1hagop said:


> The router I was using was an older motorola I had laying around. After reading all of the comments I will upgrade to a new one and then also play with the DHCP. I never did fool with that. Before I go buying a new router shoudl I buy a wireless one or just a plain old wired router? I have ATT and the internet signal is excellent all the way to the fence line (wireless). My other computers (6), roku, phones (2), PS3 (3), and Wii all are fine.


Double check that you most certainly have the latest firmware as there was a fix for networking on the newest firmware, but as Jack has mentioned it is more than likely to be the router, Ideally you want to keep it set to Dynamic setting on the router and Onkyo so that it should be plug and play.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Something else to try is hard wiring a laptop in through the power conditioner to see if you can get a link light/ connectivity there. Sounds like the problem may be in the RJ45 outlets there.

If it works straight to the wall, but fails with just the conditioner, there may be a dead connection there.

Ditto the settings on the router mentioned above. Sounds like you have a router elsewhere in the house and a multi-router setup is tricky to get all the settings right.


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

Did you introduce an additional network cable when you ran it through the power conditioner? Are you using the same additional cable to hookup the conditioner and router? Anthony's suggestion to check for a change of state of link when connected through the conditioner is a good one. If things aren't working at the physical layer none of the other stuff will work. If you lose the link light when you plug into the conditioner, then you may have a bad cable but since you lost connectivity using two different devices, it is unlikely to be a device issue. If you hardware is old, you will want to seriously consider an upgrade, especially if you are going to use wireless as the older models don't support the newer, more secure wireless encryption protocols (WPA/WPA2) and may not have a built-in stateful packet inspection firewall. Although these are usually very limited in features, they are better than nothing.


----------

